# Looking for rats in ny



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking for 2 male rats in ny. I don't want to buy from a pet store ,and the shelter only has females. I live in buffalo ny,and would be willing to drive a few hrs to get them. Thank you


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

You could check out mainly rat rescue, some of their foster homes are in NY


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjasinthetrees (May 22, 2013)

I have a breeder I go through in Onieda Castle, I can get you in touch with her if you want. I think she has a litter that have just weaned, and she was recently rehoming several adults as well.


----------

